# Laurens Co properties available



## blsoutdoors (Dec 3, 2008)

We have 3 properties available in Laurens Co.
1) 750 acres
2) 625 acres
3) 200 acres

For more details email me 
blsoutdoors@yahoo.com

Thank you,
Bernie


----------



## muddfoot (Dec 3, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## jharrell (Dec 3, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## chuck firefighter (Dec 3, 2008)

I am interested how much an acre what is nearest town


----------



## chazelip (Dec 3, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## matthewsman (Dec 3, 2008)

*Hhmm*



chuck firefighter said:


> I am interested how much an acre what is nearest town



Bustling metropolises all;Dublin,Dudley, Dexter


----------



## jwalker (Dec 5, 2008)

Sent ya a PM


----------



## yellowhammer (Dec 7, 2008)

*lease*

Are these properties for sale?I may be interested in a lease,but not if these properties were bought to be resold.PM me,UNLESS they are for sale.Thanks


----------



## danmill (Dec 10, 2008)

may be interested. plus know a couple more. send me some info. thanks.


----------



## Blue Rat (Dec 10, 2008)

*lease*

maybe intrested in one of these leases please contact me with more info. thanks


----------



## Trophy Hunter 01 (Dec 13, 2008)

What are the dues?


----------



## wil1jo2 (Dec 15, 2008)

*land lease*

could I get a break down by track...Have about 10 family members that want to start a small club.. thanks


----------



## Streetsweeper (Dec 15, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Chadx1981 (Dec 17, 2008)

*hello*

i would be interested let me know sum more info.

thanks


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 17, 2008)

Yall need to find out if the property is for sale before getting all worked up.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Worked up*

Im not worked up just curious.


----------



## mondich79 (Dec 19, 2008)

are all three tracts going to be leased? I used to hunt on Jackson farm off of Jackson Lake Rd., been trying to get back down there....great hunting. Please let me know the details..

mondich79@yahoo.com........I would have a buddy interested with me


----------

